# Cubika Help needed



## robinj13 (Oct 11, 2009)

Morning everyone. I have just become the proud owner of a second hand Cubika through eBay. Unfortunately I can't get it to prime. I've filled it with water and tried priming it through the brewing head but absolutley no water whatsoever is coming through. I then tried to prime through the steam spout (as suggested in the instructions) and it just spat a tiny bit of steam but nothing else. Can anyone help. It's very frustrating and I'm getting very thirsty! Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Was the Cubika sold in 'working order?'

What sound does the machine make when turned on and the water button pressed?

Have you tried running the machine from cold?


----------



## robinj13 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Glenn, thanks for the reply. Yes he said it worked and I have no reason not to believe him.

The machine is warming up OK but the pump makes a lot of noise when turned on (I believe this usually the case).

A friend suggested I try it cold as well - didn't work.

Any other suggetsions are very welcome - could it be an airlock?

Ta, Robin


----------

